# Cheese Balls in a Cardboard Box



## glenn t (Mar 8, 2010)

First off I will admit that I am cheap.  I have a Smokin-it dot com stainless electric smoker and wanted to try smoking cheese but did not want to buy a cold smoke plate.  So I took a cardboard box about 12" by 12" by 10" and cut a hole in the bottom big enough to go over the smoke outlet hole in the top of my smoker (MES have a similar hole).  I then added a couple smaller holes near the top of the box.
Get the smoke going.
Set the box over the smoke hole.
I used a two pound bag of shredded mild cheddar.  Put it in a bowl and placed it in the box for 15 minutes.  The shredded cheese has so much surface area that 15 minutes is plenty.  Makes enough smoked cheese for about eight cheese balls, or toppings for salads, sandwiches or anything else that requires cheese.
Now mix one heaping cup of smoked cheese to one softened brick of cream cheese.  Hands work well for this.  Form into any shape that inspires you and roll in crushed nuts.  I use pecans.  Wrap in plastic wrap and refrigerate 24 hours or more.  The flavors will mellow but it can be eaten right away if you have no patience.
To serve allow it to set out for half an hour to hour to soften.
If the directions are a little too hard to understand, I would be happy to provide a cardboard box with the proper holes for a small price :-)


----------

